# Villagers in the Banner Discussion



## Holla (Sep 25, 2020)

In case you didn’t already know, there was a new prize during this years Bell Tree Fair where a few users got to have one of their human villagers (also alongside an animal villager, if they so chose) on the site banner for 3 days (two users at time).

The banners along with the villagers in them all looked so amazing! Thanks to the TBT staff for creating such a neat little prize.

Edit (Oct 9th, 2020): The villager banner rotation has now ended. Jeremy has stated that this prize will return in the future, so that’s something to look forward to!

I figured I’d make this thread as a place to discuss what everyone thinks/thought of the villagers. It’s also a place for those in the banner to say “hey that’s me in banner” if you so choose to share that is, remaining anonymous is fine too. 

Below you’ll find an archive of sorts of who was in banner for those that missed them or for those who want to see what they looked like again.

Rotation 1:





Villager getting beat up by Rooney: @Mr.Fox
Villager in Elmo meme dress: @xara
Rotation 2:




Crying villager (Usagi/Sailor Moon) with Kiki is none other than me: @Holla
Rough looking villager in bandages: @Your Local Wild Child
Rotation 3:




Villager with Stitches: @Alek
Villager with flower in their hair: @Alolan_Apples


----------



## seliph (Sep 25, 2020)

i just wanna know if rooney walloped that man


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 25, 2020)

Judging by what the girl is wearing, I can tell how much she really hates Elmo.

But whoever chose Rooney as their preferred villager, I’m not sure if they like him, hate him, or want some fight scene.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 25, 2020)

above poster, flaming elmo is a meme

also does anyone know who the injured one  is?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 25, 2020)

Holla said:


> In case you didn’t already know, there was a new prize during this years Bell Tree Fair where a few users get to have one of their villagers on the site banner for 3 days (two villagers at time).
> 
> As you may have already noticed the first two are now in the banner and they look amazing! Thanks to the TBT staff for creating such a neat little prize.
> 
> ...



I’m looking forward to seeing it . They all look exceptionally cute. ^.^ There is @xara with her signature do rag and glasses; I’m becoming a fan of that look the more I see her rep in screenshots . I want to know who the injured one is. I love that wasp sting look; it makes me want to hug the poor guy. Is that @Your Local Wild Child? I think someone said they sometimes use wasp stings as part of their fashion.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I’m looking forward to seeing it . They all look exceptionally cute. ^.^ There is @xara with her signature do rag and glasses; I’m becoming a fan of that look the more I see her rep in screenshots . I want to know who the injured one is. I love that wasp sting look; it makes me want to hug the poor guy. Is that @Your Local Wild Child? I think someone said they sometimes use wasp stings as part of their fashion.


Nah that guy’s got a clean set of clothes. I’ve only got a muddy hoodie and torn pants. I admire his guts, though!


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 25, 2020)

Yeah, I’d like to know who the person beside Rooney is. I don’t think anybody knows yet.

(By the way, I was one of the people who bought a banner prize.)


----------



## xara (Sep 26, 2020)

damn who’s that girl in the elmo dress


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 26, 2020)

I love seeing that rooney love in the banner. Kicking butt and just looking like a fun guy! I enjoy seeing some less than A tier villagers take the spotlight from time to time! Good taste whoever picked him!


----------



## Holla (Sep 26, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Yeah, I’d like to know who the person beside Rooney is. I don’t think anybody knows yet.
> 
> (By the way, I was one of the people who bought a banner prize.)



I look forward to seeing you in the banner! We might even end up sharing the banner. Just depends on who gets put with who. Either way I’m sure your villager will look great.


----------



## Belle T (Sep 26, 2020)

Finish him off, Rooney.  Finish them all off.  Leave no survivors in your wake.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 26, 2020)

Tarantella said:


> Finish him off, Rooney.  Finish them all off.  Leave no survivors in your wake.


he's out for blood and xara's next


----------



## Holla (Sep 27, 2020)

I added a section to the first post where I’ll keep track of who is/was on the banner for those curious. Mr.Fox recently revealed that they are the one being beat up by Rooney on the Bell Tree Fair closing ceremony thread.


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 28, 2020)

New banner!

I'm assuming it's @Your Local Wild Child and that's you up there right @Holla ? With the sailor moon cosplay.

You both look great up there and I love that Kiki is getting some much needed love!


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 28, 2020)

The banner just changed in front of my eyes haha It looks good I know who is the one on the end is haha @Your Local Wild Child


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 28, 2020)

Hey I know those people and Kiki too! Looks awesome, but why is @Holla crying? Awww... <3 Kiki looks so cute trying to be comforting.

edit: I dunno why but for some reason it looks like @Your Local Wild Child is planning something...lol


----------



## Fye (Sep 28, 2020)

recognized these two right away. Congrats @Holla and @Your Local Wild Child you're famous!



Katzenjammer said:


> Looks awesome, but why is @Holla crying?



it's in classic Usagi fashion (from Sailor Moon)


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nah that guy’s got a clean set of clothes. I’ve only got a muddy hoodie and torn pants. I admire his guts, though!


I thought it was you too!


----------



## Imbri (Sep 28, 2020)

I loved the last banner with @Mr.Fox and @xara !

Now it's changed and @Holla looks adorable and @Your Local Wild Child definitely looks to be up to something!


----------



## xTech (Sep 28, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> I dunno why but for some reason it looks like @Your Local Wild Child is planning something...lol


He's planning to take back his hammock from the man eating deer of the forest. Spoiler bye-bye wild child


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 28, 2020)

Hmm...Looks like the Bell Tree is part of Evwirt. I’ve got a good vantage point now (so sad that I have to go back to the deep woods in 3 days)

	Post automatically merged: Sep 28, 2020



xTech said:


> He's planning to take back his hammock from the man eating deer of the forest. Spoiler bye-bye wild child


Wait did those guys take my hammock AGAIN? I’ll have to buy a new one after I go back to the deep woods...


----------



## Holla (Sep 28, 2020)

Thanks for the compliments guys that is indeed me in the banner this time. I’m Usagi aka Sailor Moon and she’s a big crybaby. Kiki is standing in for Luna by telling her she needs to get it together.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 28, 2020)

Holla said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys that is indeed me in the banner this time. I’m Usagi aka Sailor Moon and she’s a big crybaby. Kiki is standing in for Luna by telling her she needs to get it together.


I have to say the way the staff put it makes me look sus tho (-(ο )-‘ ) I wouldn’t do anything mean to y’all’s!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Sep 28, 2020)

I think I lurk on here too much. So far I've known right off the bat 3/4 of the people in the banners. Mr.Fox was the only one I didn't recognize.

I kind of wish the staff did a whole event where they got tons of forum users to submit ac characters for the banners. Would be really cool! Though I guess it would take away from how special the prize is...​


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 28, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> I think I lurk on here too much. So far I've known right off the bat 3/4 of the people in the banners. Mr.Fox was the only one I didn't recognize.
> 
> I kind of wish the staff did a whole event where they got tons of forum users to submit ac characters for the banners. Would be really cool! Though I guess it would take away from how special the prize is...​



Something like House of Mirrors but just user's villagers would be a fun event of sorts! Funny how one can recognize a good chunk of other user's characters despite being only acquaintances of them. That is, if they have one distinct look they are always seen in.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 28, 2020)

Wait...So the prize was your character OR a villager? I thought it included a villager with your character. Either way, its neat that you can be featured on the top of the Bell Tree. This is definitely a prize that should return in later fairs 

I didn't end up getting it because I never can decide what my villager should look like


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 28, 2020)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Wait...So the prize was your character OR a villager? I thought it included a villager with your character. Either way, its neat that you can be featured on the top of the Bell Tree. This is definitely a prize that should return in later fairs


It was your character and optionally a villager! I just went without because my longtime favorite (Sterling) doesn’t fit my theme and my current favorite (Erik) looks too nice compared to my pose


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2020)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Wait...So the prize was your character OR a villager? I thought it included a villager with your character. Either way, its neat that you can be featured on the top of the Bell Tree. This is definitely a prize that should return in later fairs
> 
> I didn't end up getting it because I never can decide what my villager should look like


It does include a villager! Some people simply didn't want to include one.


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It was your character and optionally a villager! I just went without because my longtime favorite (Sterling) doesn’t fit my theme and my current favorite (Erik) looks too nice compared to my pose


Erik is moving into my island today!


----------



## Holla (Sep 28, 2020)

Here’s an old screenshot that’s relevant to my Villager in the banner:


----------



## samsquared (Sep 28, 2020)

I love that Kiki is there playing Luna   
Even her necklace has a moon on it!


----------



## xara (Sep 28, 2020)

i could recognize @Your Local Wild Child ’s island rep anywhere with his signature wasp sting


----------



## Holla (Sep 28, 2020)

samsquared said:


> I love that Kiki is there playing Luna
> Even her necklace has a moon on it!



I’m glad you caught that little detail! That shirt actually just happened to be in my shop the day I was putting my screenshot together and I was looking to get Kiki a different shirt. It was perfect!


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 28, 2020)

@Holla @Your Local Wild Child

Both of you look adorable ^.^. I love the Sailor Moon reference @Holla and I love how you picked Kiki (my second favorite cat) to represent Luna . That outfit looks good on Kiki.

@Your Local Wild Child You and @Mr.Fox both wear that sting really good; I love how you both incorporated it into an outfit. That outfit is really adorable ^^. @xTech and @Imbri are right; he does look like he’s plotting something lol. .


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 28, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> @Your Local Wild Child You and @Mr.Fox both wear that sting really good; I love how you both incorporated it into an outfit. That outfit is really adorable ^^. @xTech and @Imbri are right; he does look like he’s plotting something lol. .


Hehehehe y’all’s don’t need to worry about what I’m planning; it’s just normal wild child stuff


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 28, 2020)

Holla said:


> I look forward to seeing you in the banner! We might even end up sharing the banner. Just depends on who gets put with who. Either way I’m sure your villager will look great.



Well, unfortunately we aren’t sharing a banner, but it’s ok.

I must say, I didn’t know people were going to get super creative with these banner prizes, haha.

As for mine... I don’t play ACNH anymore as I quit, so we’ll have to see if I get on the banner or not.


----------



## TaylaJade (Sep 28, 2020)

Seeing my darling Kiki on the banner made my day! I love her so much


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 28, 2020)

@Your Local Wild Child  is now Your Local Celebrity!


----------



## N a t (Sep 28, 2020)

Loving the Usagi and Luna aka Kiki in the banner!!! So cute, and wild child cracks me up LOL! This was a great idea on the staff's part to allow users to have a bit of fame, especially since all of the winners have been so creative so far!


----------



## Mr.Fox (Sep 28, 2020)

@Your Local Wild Child can remain the primary owner of the wasp sting look...

I just needed it to make it look like I was fresh from a boxing match.

@Holla and @Your Local Wild Child both look fantastic.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 28, 2020)

Mr.Fox said:


> @Your Local Wild Child can remain the primary owner of the wasp sting look...
> 
> I just needed it to make it look like I was fresh from a boxing match.
> 
> @Holla and @Your Local Wild Child both look fantastic.


Y’all’s should feel free to use the sting at any time!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Sep 28, 2020)

The sting is such an iconic look... I could never fit it into any outfits but I hope I can rock one eventually like you do wild!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 28, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> The sting is such an iconic look... I could never fit it into any outfits but I hope I can rock one eventually like you do wild!


The wasps take your compliment well and promise to sting me more


----------



## Holla (Oct 1, 2020)

New banner should be soon... I'll miss being in it, but I'm probably equally as interested in seeing who ends up being next.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

Oh yeah...it’ll be back to the deep woods for me...it’s all good though; I miss my tent!


----------



## Holla (Oct 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh yeah...it’ll be back to the deep woods for me...it’s all good though; I miss my tent!



It's been a pleasure sharing the banner with you. Have a safe trip back to the deep woods.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 1, 2020)

We will be taking a short break from our villager banners so our pumpkin patch can grow in celebration of the Fall update.


----------



## xara (Oct 1, 2020)

wow i can’t believe pumpkins use tbt, too,,


----------



## Mick (Oct 1, 2020)

xara said:


> wow i can’t believe pumpkins use tbt, too,,



These pumpkins are going to hatch into new villagers in a few days, just watch


----------



## seliph (Oct 1, 2020)

where's the "what is a pumpkin" audio


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 1, 2020)

Those are some weird looking island representatives on the banner right now.


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2020)

Are they ready for carving yet?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

Couldn’t y’all have let me take one back with me? I forgot to pack provisions...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 1, 2020)

seliph said:


> where's the "what is a pumpkin" audio


I saved that in my computer so long ago, just thinking about it is crakin me up


----------



## Holla (Oct 1, 2020)

Thanks for the update Jeremy. I’ve added that info to the first page. The pumpkins sure are cute!


----------



## michealsmells (Oct 1, 2020)

THOSE ARENT VILLAGERS!! Those are little round fellas!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 5, 2020)

Aaay villagers are back now! Not sure who they are, though.


----------



## xara (Oct 5, 2020)

i took a nap and woke up to the pumpkins being gone xnsjsnsn. glad to see some new island reps!!


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 5, 2020)

And I got a blue star fragment instead because things didn’t work out! Um... Yay?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 5, 2020)

I see my character up there. But who’s the other one (the one with Stitches)?


----------



## Sheep Villager (Oct 5, 2020)

The one with Stitches wouldn't happen to be @Alek ?​


----------



## Zane (Oct 5, 2020)

1000 tbt says that’s apple


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2020)

Alek on the left, Stitches, and Apple on the right.  Interesting...


----------



## alv4 (Oct 5, 2020)

This is really amazing!


----------



## Antonio (Oct 5, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> The one with Stitches wouldn't happen to be @Alek ?​


it's a me


Alek said:


> I'll like to be joined with stitches in holy matrimony


----------



## Antonio (Oct 5, 2020)

can I get that png file @Justin


----------



## Holla (Oct 5, 2020)

For anyone who is/has been in the banner please let me know if I’m not using the correct pronouns for you/your villager on the first post. I can also change the description for yours if you want it more specific (I just put in something vague to describe each villager).


----------



## seliph (Oct 5, 2020)

just a suggestion, to avoid having to possibly edit your post several times and (more importantly) for people who may be uncomfortable sharing their pronouns it'd probably be best to just refer to everyone neutrally, with "villager" or "island rep"


----------



## Holla (Oct 5, 2020)

seliph said:


> just a suggestion, to avoid having to possibly edit your post several times and (more importantly) for people who may be uncomfortable sharing their pronouns it'd probably be best to just refer to everyone neutrally, with "villager" or "island rep"



Yeah villager is probably best. Island Rep could work too but they aren’t all necessarily Island reps. They could be secondary characters. I almost used a secondary character actually. I’ll fix my post now.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 6, 2020)

Holla said:


> For anyone who is/has been in the banner please let me know if I’m not using the correct pronouns for you/your villager on the first post. I can also change the description for yours if you want it more specific (I just put in something vague to describe each villager).



My character is the opposite gender I am. I may be a male, but my character is female. So you’ll know what pronouns to use when referring to me or my character.


----------



## Holla (Oct 6, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> My character is the opposite gender I am. I may be a male, but my character is female. So you’ll know what pronouns to use when referring to me or my character.



Thanks! She looks great by the way. I love her outfit.


----------



## Antonio (Oct 7, 2020)

I got my dude out of the banner


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 7, 2020)

Everyone’s reps looked great on the banner . Everyone’s outfits and poses are so adorable ^.^. I might have to consider picking this prize the next time it is available in a contest- if I have enough tickets that is.


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 8, 2020)

the wild child gets his first chance at fame


----------



## Holla (Oct 9, 2020)

I’ve updated the first post now that rotation 3 has ended. Are you going to be in a banner @BiggestFanofACCF? I know you were saying you were unsure if you were.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 9, 2020)

I can confirm that our villager banners have now ended. At least from the Fair because we'll definitely bring this prize back in the future!


----------



## Holla (Oct 9, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> I can confirm that our villager banners have now ended. At least from the Fair because we'll definitely bring this prize back in the future!



Thanks for the update Jeremy! It sure was a fun prize. I look forward to seeing more villagers in the future some day.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 9, 2020)

Yea I loved having my character up in the banner! I think it was worth spending my tickets on it.


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 9, 2020)

Holla said:


> I’ve updated the first post now that rotation 3 has ended. Are you going to be in a banner @BiggestFanofACCF? I know you were saying you were unsure if you were.



Wow, nobody saw my post... I was ignored...


----------



## RosyJaneLoFi (Oct 12, 2020)

I love all the anime reference I'm seeing here.  Makes me feel at home


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Oct 13, 2020)

I kinda like the fact that the featured banner villagers has a lot of *individuality*. For instance, I was able to recognise @xara immediately. I know this because we traded before in the past.


----------

